# how often do you flea and worm at puppy??



## staffy_missy (Apr 23, 2011)

how often do puppies need to be flead and wormed?? My puppy is 11 week old atm and i will be worming her soon wanna make sure first tho


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffy_missy said:


> how often do puppies need to be flead and wormed?? My puppy is 11 week old atm and i will be worming her soon wanna make sure first tho


Puppies and kittens should have started worming at the breeders at 2 weeks of age, and then every 2/3 weeks until they are 12 weeks old, then monthly up to 6months, and then every 3/4 months like adults.

A good gentle one for pups is Panacur oral paste or the panacur liquid.
That does round worms, some tapeworm (pups have roundworm usually mostly) and giardia. available from your vet but usually cheaper on line,
Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices.

Front Line spot on dog, does fleas ticks and biting lice, each treatment gives you approx. 2mths protection against fleas and up to amonths protection against ticks. You can use it on pups from 8 weeks of age.


----------

